# Mk3 5 day review.....love it!



## docd (Dec 17, 2014)

I picked up my mk3 tango red s-line quattro on Saturday and so far I have to say, I absolutely love this car! It looks fantastic, especially with the matrix lights, which are very impressive to see in action. The back is a little difficult to differentiate from the mk2 at first but it doesn't take long to start noticing the differences. 
As for the interior, it is an absolutely wonderful place to be. I have to do a lot of driving for work and it's making me look forward to driving to work in the morning! The interior lighting package was money well spent as well as it looks awesome at night time. As for the driving experience, it's a world apart from the mk2, with much better handling, a more comfortable ride and less intrusive road noise and that's with the 19" wheels. Compared to a Golf Gti i used to own, it's like a Bentley! There are noticeable differences between the drive select modes, obviously most marked between the economy setting (with start stop ignition at red lights) and the dynamic/sporty mode when everything comes to life. This is a seriously rapid car. It can sometimes be difficult to appreciate just how fast you're travelling though! The steering is very light at lower speeds and when you give it the beans, the nose goes exactly where you want it to go on cornering. It grips like a limpet and the body stays squat to the road
The infotainment system does take a while to get your head around but that appeals to me, as I prefer my toys to take a little effort to get the rewards! The only minor niggle I've had so far is with the keyless entry which at times in the wet seems to struggle to sense your hand
In a nutshell, I could not be happier. I can understand why people are comparing it to the cayman due to the similar price and performance and, yes the driving experience is just that bit more impressive in the Porsche, but I wanted a bit more practicality and that's why people would go for the tt in my opinion. As for preferring a mk2 ttrs for similar dosh, it makes no sense whatsoever to me as by comparison it's a dated car with inferior handling and comfort
So to all those who have ordered and are waiting for yours to arrive, I'm pretty sure you won't be disappointed


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Nice review. I am waiting for my Mk3 Tango Red S-line quattro, which is on build week 4. Expected March 1st Delivery, fingers crossed.

When I bought my MK2 in 2012, loved the shape but the technology was quite old fashioned, Love the new Dash technology in the MK3. 

Regards


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

docd said:


> It looks fantastic, especially with the matrix lights, which are very impressive to see in action.


What's so impressive about them in action?



docd said:


> As for the driving experience, it's a world apart from the mk2, with much better handling, a more comfortable ride and less intrusive road noise and that's with the 19" wheels. Compared to a Golf Gti i used to own, it's like a Bentley!


You got magnetic ride?



docd said:


> The steering is very light at lower speeds and when you give it the beans, the nose goes exactly where you want it to go on cornering. This does like a limpet and the body stays squat to the road


I hate the sound of light steering.



docd said:


> I can understand why people are comparing it to the cayman due to the similar price and performance and, yes the driving experience is just that bit more impressive in the Porsche, but I wanted a bit more practicality and that's why people would go for the tt in my opinion.


I easily out accelerated the new Cayman S, nice handling but hyped up in every other way.



docd said:


> As for preferring a mk2 ttrs for similar dosh, it makes no sense whatsoever to me as by comparison it's a dated car with inferior handling and comfort
> So to all those who have ordered and are waiting for yours to arrive, I'm pretty sure you won't be disappointed


Problem is having seen the car it's disappointing to look at, which is quite a stumbling block. I'll probably change my mind when l see the new RS in the flesh.


----------



## docd (Dec 17, 2014)

The lights are impressive in how efficiently they work. On full beam, they somehow create a box around the car in front with dimmed lighting and full beam everywhere else. With oncoming cars, they also dim accordingly, as well as adjusting to upcoming corners.
I didn't go for the magnetic ride. I would like to try a car out with it but the ride is comfortable enough anyway. As for the steering it's also adaptive as it firms up at higher speeds
Obviously each to their own, but I'm very impressed with the car and couldn't recommend it more highly. It is an awesome piece of kit!
Also, full respect to Audi Taunton, the dealership I bought it from. They were exceptionally helpful and certainly made me feel like a valued customer. Putting that amount of dosh down on a motor you would expect a good level of service but I know that that's not always the case!


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

Did it come with full tank of petrol and door mats?

I am very happy with your review. It makes me even more impatient with my delivery days away.

I also went to the interior light package. I am glad it makes a difference to nightime driving.

Upload some pics too. What alloys did you go for?


----------



## docd (Dec 17, 2014)

nkpt7 said:


> Did it come with full tank of petrol and door mats?
> 
> I am very happy with your review. It makes me even more impatient with my delivery days away.
> 
> ...


Haha, yep I can fully sympathise with your impatience. I can guarantee you'll be grinning from ear to ear when you finally sit in it and press the ignition button.
Yep full tank of petrol and door mats. They also threw in a little ipod adaptor as well as a personalised pen, mug and placemat which was just a nice little touch.
As for the wheels, I went for the 19" s-arm star alloys but didn't go for the lowered suspension

I'll get on the case over the next couple of days and post some pics

P.s. one other thing you'll notice is that when you switch off the car, it makes that audi heartbeat sound which they have on the adverts. It's strangely enjoyable!


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

I had adaptive headlamps in my E Class which dipped with oncoming traffic. They also dipped when reflected in those reflectors you see on posts on sharp bends, so when you needed them most they let you down. Result? I turned off the adaptive function and went back to manual dipping... Phew!

Nothing scarier than when your car decides all of a sudden to stop you seeing where you're going!

I wonder how yours will fare?


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Great write up, can't wait to get mine now. I've also added the matrix lights so was particularly interested in how you found them.


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

me too , cant wait either.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Please come back with some pictures and then we car discuss your new car.


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Would also love to see some pictures - your car is almost identical to the one I am waiting for.


----------

